

Impressions from the European Lisp Symposium, Goldsmith University April 2015 - brewski
http://google-opensource.blogspot.com/2015/06/impressions-from-european-lisp.html

======
mrottenkolber
I can recommend to watch Schafmeister's Clasp talk[1] at Google. Its quite
impressive.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8X69_42Mj-g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8X69_42Mj-g)

~~~
hga
And here's the HN discussion of that video,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9721801](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9721801)
with a fair number of comments from Schafmeister.

